# cleaning glass



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

the new 120 has some stubborn mineral deposits. Any suggestions for cleaning them off inside and out?

Rick


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try vinegar.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

TomC said:


> Try vinegar.


did, scrubbed and scrubbed, to little effect.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Warm vinegar and 00 grade steel wool. Be gentle. Sometimes just warm vinegar will do it. Warming acids will make them more reaction. Warming the tank would help too.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

razor blade works really well to scrape it off.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks all, will try these.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

CLR and some ooo grade steel wool .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I find vinegar works best if you let it sit on the deposits for 15 minutes or so. It will dissolve the deposits , no need to scrub, should be able to wipe it off pretty easy after that


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I find vinegar works best if you let it sit on the deposits for 15 minutes or so. It will dissolve the deposits , no need to scrub, should be able to wipe it off pretty easy after that


15 mins only?? i'll try that before i go do the hi grade extra extra wet sandpaper.


----------

